# Is there such things as 215 40 19 tires!!??



## ROTI21 (Jan 8, 2012)

i was wondering if anyone knew if they made 215 40 19 tires? I've been told that they do but no luck finding any, and if so what brand tires?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

If you can't easily find any through the online retailers, then they might not exist. I have not ever seen that size


----------



## 44stella (Jul 19, 2009)

thats a rubber band bro
you can find them around broccoli, they use the best brand.

need help with the install?

whats the size of your rim, im assuming your going for thinnest sidewall


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You want a 35 series sidewall for 19" wheels.


----------



## 44stella (Jul 19, 2009)

PSU said:


> You want a 35 series sidewall for 19" wheels.


that depends on the specs of the wheel, whether they are wide or not, a 215 would be for like a 9 inch wheel. wheel specs are needed to be sure


----------

